# component to VGA/HDMI converter for PC monitor



## Moyt (Aug 23, 2011)

Hi, just wanted to know if anyone has used anything like this before.

I used one of THESE and it's bloody awful! Component > to HDMI
Picture is grainy nothing like native component quality. I wanted to use this to play my old games consoles like the PlayStation 2 and Xbox 1 on my PC monitor.

I'm using THIS Asus monitor.

And the component cables I'm using are both official for PlayStation 2, as well as for one for Xbox 1. No 3rd party cables.

I decided to try this converter device on my LG LCD TV, still grainy video but not as bad as using it on the PC monitor. Put it directly into component on the LCD TV and no problem.

However I intend to use the consoles on the PC monitor. Otherwise I wouldn't bother with the converter and use the component direct on the LCD TV.

I also noticed the LCD TV is 120hz whereas the monitor is: 
Analog Signal Frequency : 24~92 KHz(H)/ 50~85 Hz(V)
Digital Signal Frequency : 24~92 KHz(H)/ 50~85 Hz(V)

I have no idea about signal frequencies but I'm assuming the 120hz is why the visuals are less grainy on the LCD TV to that of the monitor.

Anyhow Is there any decent converters out there?? Anyone personally use such a thing on their monitor that works great?
My monitor only has VGA, HDMI and display port. Maybe a converter to VGA is better suited?

Please advise, thanks


----------



## theJesus (Aug 23, 2011)

The signal frequency has nothing to do with it at all actually.  It's just a result of poor conversion is my guess.  Maybe you could try using a video capture card in your PC?  I'm not sure if any of those allow you to display the input in real-time or if they just record though.

edit:  Actually, I'm having a hard time even finding a component capture card that isn't expensive.

edit2:  Maybe you could try component to VGA adapters I guess.  Here is a Startech one.

edit3:  Here is component to HDMI device from startech as well.  iirc, that's supposed to be a quality brand.


----------



## Moyt (Aug 23, 2011)

Damn they're a bit pricey 

Anymore recommendations? I will still look into the Startech brands if they do the job.


----------



## theJesus (Aug 23, 2011)

Nope, sorry I don't really know too much about it, I just did some googling around.  I do have some experience with really expensive Startech KVM switches and I can say they are built pretty tough and work well.  No experience with any of their other products though.  I suggest looking around for reviews.

Also, I'm not sure how nice your PC is, but you could emulate some of the PS2 games.  Still no functional XBOX emulator that I'm aware of though.


----------



## Moyt (Aug 23, 2011)

No probs, I'll have a scout about, but if anyone does have any experience with these things let me know what's best to use. 

Yes I could emulate PS2, would be nice to emulate Xbox as well but nothing really out there for it.


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Aug 25, 2011)

doe your video card have dvi/hdmi if it is really old the DB15 (that blue plug on the monitor)plug?Why are you trying to hook up with Component > to HDMI in the first place?

Just looked it up try using this plug http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/VGA_connector with the DVI adapter ....http://www.censuspc.com/ATi-DVI-To-VGA-CRT-Convertor-Model-100900-pr-605.html then get a dvi to hdmi cable. here is vga to dvi ..http://edgetechnologies.ca/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=12&products_id=82&iact=hc&vpx=868&vpy=352&dur=1809&hovh=132&hovw=176&tx=73&ty=86&ei=JqpWTu3qDbDE0AGg1ciHDA&page=1&tbnh=132&tbnw=176&start=0&ndsp=28&ved=1t:429,r:10,s:0

more vag to dvi adapters http://www.google.ca/search?q=vga+to+dvi+adapter&hl=en&client=firefox-a&hs=cn0&rls=org.mozilla:en-USfficial&biw=1680&bih=877&prmd=ivns&tbm=isch&tbo=u&source=univ&sa=X&ei=u5tWToKCHKHi0QHV3KWeDA&ved=0CDMQsAQ


----------



## theJesus (Aug 25, 2011)

They're not trying to connect his PC to the monitor, they want to connect previous generation game consoles (PS2/xbox) to his monitor.


----------



## digibucc (Aug 25, 2011)

either way H82LUZ73's vag adapter should work


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Aug 25, 2011)

theJesus said:


> They're not trying to connect his PC to the monitor, they want to connect previous generation game consoles (PS2/xbox) to his monitor.



I know i said above Just looked it up meaning the ps2 plugs lol.


----------



## theJesus (Aug 25, 2011)

I don't understand why you're telling him to go from VGA (lol "vag") to DVI then HDMI.  PS2 and Xbox don't even have VGA last I checked


----------



## BumbleBee (Aug 26, 2011)

http://www.xcm.cc/xcm_1080p_megacool_vga_box.htm


----------



## Moyt (Aug 26, 2011)

LMAO! That's some wild connections suggested there 

My problem at the moment is I'm in the middle of getting components for building my PC as well as receiving a laptop. They will easily run PS2 emulators, but the PCSX2 emulator is far from perfect.

Anyhow component > HDMI is nothing but trouble with dire results. Best to go the component > VGA route.

XCM are well known, I completely forgot about them! Nice suggestion there BumbleBee, cheers


----------



## BumbleBee (Aug 26, 2011)

here is a demo










$75 might seem like a lot for this device but it's a little more than a simple adapter.


----------



## Moyt (Aug 26, 2011)

yikes @ the sound of the speakers at the beginning, but anyhow this looks like my cup of tea and upscales to by the looks of it!
There's far more expensive devices out there than this that would do jack all for me, that XCM device is a steal!

Only one thing to do which is to buy and test the thing out, however I have e-mailed XCM with details of my setup just to make sure. But again XCM are well known and I'm sure they can produce the goods.

On a side note avoid THIS PRODUCT, absolutely useless. I bought this over 2 years ago and the quality produced on screen was bad. The connectors were soo bad that the cables wouldn't fit, I had to literally screw off the case to get to the connections haha. Ohh boy that's what you get for buying any old crap without any reading up.


----------

